# [Aporte] Amplificador de audio "Puente" a 12 VCC



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Yo atendendo a un pedido de lo conpañero Tukyale dejo aca un proyecto de un amplificador de audio de media potenzia de salida pero andando en 12 Voltios de alimentación.
Desejo  que le gusten y sea util .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.








​


----------



## morta (Feb 12, 2014)

vendria a ser como un cuádruple push-pull?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 12, 2014)

¿ Lo puedes escanear con mas definición ?. No leo el texto bien.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2014)

morta dijo:


> vendria a ser como un cuádruple push-pull?


Hola caro Morta, en realidad son dos amplificadores (canal esquierdo y derecho)armados en la configuración  "puente" donde lo artoparlante o altavoz es conectado en la salida de cada amplificador ,pero con la entrada en fase desplazada de 180 grados entre els.
Caro Juan Carlos Hernández Púa desafortunadamiente esa copia que subi no fue yo quien escaneou , en realidad es una copia en PDF que yo conpre en la Internet y fue hecho por la propria editora (Revista Antenna), pero voi tentar buscar algo mas claro y si tener sucesso subo aca.
Una dica es picar en "Miniatura de Adjuntos" y despues picar novamente sobre la figura y esa aumenta un poco , otra salida es bajar los "Archivos Adjuntos" en tu ordenador y despues abrir donde es possible ampliar mas hasta puder mirar mejor.

!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 12, 2014)

Gracias Daniel, ya lo he intentado y no funciona, cuanto más amplías peor se ve. Me agradaría saber el valor de los componentes.
Un saludo. Obrigado.


----------



## franc0 (Feb 12, 2014)

muy buen aporte amigo 

pero no se ve muy bien el detalle de la lista de componentes que usa este amplificador que parece estar muy bueno para aquellos que queremos una buena potencia a transistores y a 12 v


----------



## jmth (Feb 12, 2014)

Guau, se ve impresionante, me apunto al tema, a ver si podéis pasar los valores de los componentes y si puedo conseguirlo a un precio razonable, lo haré. Me viene perfecto para deshacerme de unos transformadores de 12 que tengo muertos de risa. Incluso podría apañarmelas para sacar el modelo "sin puente".

Por lo que he visto por ahí (google) y medio adivinado de las imágenes, son BD1XX, fáciles de conseguir y algo baratos. De hecho tengo una pareja en casa.

Edito otra vez... También puede que sean BD4XX, supongo que BD439 (NPN 60V, 4A) y BD440(PNP 60V, 4A)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2014)

Como promesia es deuda aca dejo la tan solicitada lista de conponentes dese amplificador en puente.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aschefer (Feb 13, 2014)

Alguien lo armo? Me parecen más que suficientes 60wats en 12v. 

Por las dudas alguien armo pcb y lo quiere compartir en pdf? 

Muchas gracias por compartir


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 2, 2014)

!Hola a todos , Saludos desde Brasil ! , subo aca otro amplificador mui similar a lo anterior .
! Yo desejo que le gusten y el que sea util ! 
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. eso es 37 años despues , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaj.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 23, 2019)

Se que es un post viejo, pero me tome la molestia de procesar la imagen con un programa que hace "deblur" o mejor dicho, regenera la calidad de una fotografía o imagen pequeña para poderla hacer legible. Se los entrego y espero les guste mi aporte, ya que no he encontrado esa revista ANTENNA de 1981 y me interesó este aporte, pero no tengo tan buena vista. Razón por la que el primer aporte de este post, lo he mejorado y ahora es legible su texto como sus materiales o listado. Se entiende y se ve muy bien, para ser de baja resolución...

*Aquí lo tienen Amplificador Puente de 60W con 12 voltios DC*​


----------

